# Cummins 5.9 Vs Powerstroke 6.0



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

The Poll For A Cummins 5.9 Vs Powerstroke 7.3 Was A Good Idea So Why Not The Try The 6.0


----------



## PipeGuy (Nov 30, 2005)

TEX said:


> The Poll For A Cummins 5.9 Vs Powerstroke 7.3 Was A Good Idea So Why Not The Try The 6.0


This is like asking: Burger King or McDonald's? It's a lot to do with taste and what you've grown use to.
So far, the 6.0's have treated me OK. All (3) are 03's. Also have a '92 7.3L with low miles that's been good. My neighbor's '94 Ram is in the shop 4 or 5 times a year but it still looks great and sounds strong.
I think the landscape would change considerably if the big 3 let you order the engine seperate. I'm guessing the most popular motors would be Cummins, Cat and Isuzu - in that order.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

I have both, well the 7.3 and 5.9, and both have treated me well, the latest is a 5.9. Brother has a 05 6.0, and it pulls good. I was getting to the point that I should have went with the 6.0, but I'm thinking different now. I finally hooked the 5.9 to a good load (12000# 5th wheel) and I'm impressed now. I do like the fords for there faster reving though. But who knows in the future, may go back to ford. Never know, who ever will give me the better deal.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I drive both Power Strokes at work and _I love them._
They are in ambulances. 
Dodge does not have a presence in ambulances at all. The same with GM.
I started in the business with 460 gas engines and don't miss them at all!
If you want power and want them to last go Diesel!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

*Ambulances*

I'll agree with MickiRig1 on the fact that in an ambulance you cant beat the power stroke in the F-350/450 or the E-350/450. have worked on both types cummins and power stroke and the power stroke wins hands down. I love Dodge trucks but as an ambulance they just dont hold up.


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

6 cylinder vs 8 cylinder...

(funny ford and chevy need 8 to keep up with the cummins cough cough) 

less moving parts....

better reliablity....

cummins engines only 10 % of what they should be at, dodge asked them to tone them down because they destroy rear ends...auto trannys..etc..

im with cummins... with a 5 speed tho...


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Most of the repairs our mechanics do on the squads are brakes,suspension Transmissions, _add on_ electrical and steering it's rare that one's down for an engine problem.
We have one unmarked squad that our courier uses to deliver supplies and equipment to the stations. It has 389K on it,the mechanics claim it's the original PSD engine. It does have a bit of oil smoke trailing it on the road but it still starts the first time every time.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I am a true Ford guy, but comparing the 6.0L PSD a Cummins, especially the old V12's is kinda like bringing a knife to a gun fight. My personal opinion is that the 6.0L is kind of piece of _____. I have said it before, and I will say it again. Ford got shot in the foot when federal emissions forced them to get rid of the 7.3L PSD.


----------

